# Holiday/Medical insurance.



## Dukeham

Hi.
Anyone out there can please advise if I need holiday/medical insurance for touring Southern Ireland ?
Many thanks.
GC.


----------



## backaxle

I didn't think it was necessary but have a look here ; www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and-living-abroad/.../ireland 
Backaxle


----------



## ShinyFiat

yes


----------



## Spacerunner

If the driver is incapacitated how you going to get the motorhome back to the UK?


----------



## Dukeham

Hi Spacerunner.
The same way you would if it were somewhere like the Isle of Man/a Scottish island or the furthest part of the U/K away from home, where you don't need insurance I would presume. Wife or RAC recovery !
GC.


----------



## Spacerunner

I was thinking that if both of you were incapacitated, or no second driver.

Would the RAC repatriate you if the problem was health and not mechanical?


----------



## konit

Does your camper insurance not cover you for recovery?


----------



## Spacerunner

konit said:


> Does your camper insurance not cover you for recovery?


I repeat.....would they repatriate you and your vehicle if the problem was health and not mechanical?


----------



## RedSonja

You will need your E111 at least for the minimum level of health cover. The cost to see a doctor (at my mums surgery) is 40 euros. I didnt have to pay as I had my E111 and I also have medical insurance (as a just in case).

Remember Ireland is another Country same as France or Italy (just a bit wetter) Would you travel to these without medical insurance?

Sonja


----------



## camper69

Spacerunner said:


> I repeat.....would they repatriate you and your vehicle if the problem was health and not mechanical?


If you are not too far from home, in this case Ireland or Scotland or Northen France then surely friends or family would help out. This is what my sister and I did when my Dad took ill on holiday some years ago. I picked the car up took it half way then meet my sister who did the other half. It actually got home quicker than my Dad. Did not even think about the RAC.

Derek


----------



## blondy

Just a thought, France is so much easier to get home from than ireland, cost and distance


----------

